# Waiting until 2 to neuter



## Mrmoose (Dec 10, 2020)

We made the educated decision to wait until our boy moose was 2 until we got him fixed.
Well he lost his buddies yesterday and it’s been a stressful 24 hours. Fair warning, I will be attaching pictures below for educational reasons. 

Moose had larger than average twins lol… and with any “adult” dog the vascularization of their testicles and scrotum are a bit more advanced than an average puppy. So with waiting to neuter we knew we would expect more than average swelling of the scrotum (sometimes back to normal size though “empty”) and maybe some bruising…. Well we had a lot of both… and haven’t quite gotten to the recovery aspect of healing yet.

Moose is well drugged up, has not been active and has not paid any attention to his surgical sitever, it seemed to develop a hematoma, and excessive swelling and an immense amount of bruising ( viewers beware).

im posting this because, yes, just like your vet and google says…SOME bruising and swelling is expected, however if it looks like this, or progresses overnight then I would seek additional guidance.

We have been to the vet this morning, he’s now prescribed some gabapentin along with his tramadol and rimadryl, and I’m now also following vet recommendations to ice his precious parts 3-4 times daily for 10-15 minutes……. might I also add, I also have a 7 month old female Vizsla and am a single dog parent… so my hands are more than full. 




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

That’s quite a bit of bruising. I think the thing we have to remember, is each dogs recovery can be different. Cash was neutered at around 3 1/2 years. Not hardly any bruising, no swelling. Looked like just a empty sack. I did have one of the fosters that was 7-8 months old. His recovery went more like what Moose is going through.


----------



## rsarvis (Nov 16, 2021)

Aww, poor guy.

i hate to see them in pain or “out of it”, but I also maximize the amount of cuddle time bc they’re so uncharacteristically chill…


----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

Poor Moose!!!!!! Argh! I say this from a personal perspective. My "V" procedure remains strong in my mind. I don't wish any like procedure on any creature! :-( 

At the same time, a moment of levity? Moose can now cancel his "Puppy Porn Hub" subscription! He'll not need it any longer!🤣😂

Best wishes to Moose... and a quick recovery!!!


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh bless him, I just want to give him a big cuddle. ☹
Thanks for posting it is good to know what to expect, Ozzy is coming up to a year but we wanted to wait before neutering as you did.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

First, good on waiting till 2. Our first male made it till almost 2 but he had to have another surgery so while he was under he lost the twins.

Our current male turns 2 tomorrow and we are debating whether nor not to do the deed. He had a few days where he became a sex fiend but really has not been Mr. Humpy other than that. Time will tell!


----------



## Mrs M (Jul 21, 2021)

Our Oscar is booked in for next Thursday.


----------



## Mrmoose (Dec 10, 2020)

Mrmoose said:


> We made the educated decision to wait until our boy moose was 2 until we got him fixed.
> Well he lost his buddies yesterday and it’s been a stressful 24 hours. Fair warning, I will be attaching pictures below for educational reasons.
> 
> Moose had larger than average twins lol… and with any “adult” dog the vascularization of their testicles and scrotum are a bit more advanced than an average puppy. So with waiting to neuter we knew we would expect more than average swelling of the scrotum (sometimes back to normal size though “empty”) and maybe some bruising…. Well we had a lot of both… and haven’t quite gotten to the recovery aspect of healing yet.
> ...


Little update! Going into day three and though it may look worse, the doc says he’s improving! Luckily he’s letting me ice his bits and he’s been kept comfortable on a fun cocktail of feel good meds.

ive been told the swelling may take a few months to fully subside, hope that’s not the case but I wish you all the best of luck and I’ll keep the updates coming as his healing progresses!


----------



## Mrmoose (Dec 10, 2020)

InTheNet said:


> First, good on waiting till 2. Our first male made it till almost 2 but he had to have another surgery so while he was under he lost the twins.
> 
> Our current male turns 2 tomorrow and we are debating whether nor not to do the deed. He had a few days where he became a sex fiend but really has not been Mr. Humpy other than that. Time will tell!


moose has his “special pillow” which he claimed from our bed over a year ago 😂 it’s the only thing he has ever humped and loves it to death. He drags it into his crate with him every night


----------

